

Ask HN: Using Kindle DX to read large pdf text books - smg

Hi<p>I am interested in reading large pdf documents on the Kindle DX. For example http://www.math.umass.edu/~lavine/Book/book.pdf is 45 MB.
Has any one had success transferring such large pdf documents to the Kindle DX?
======
berrow
I loaded it in less than a minute through the USB to my Kindle DX. It displays
fine. In fact it looks very good!!

~~~
tocomment
How about a few of these?
[http://textbookrevolution.org/index.php?title=Special:Ask...](http://textbookrevolution.org/index.php?title=Special:Ask&offset=0&limit=500&q=\[\[Category%3ABook\]\]&po=%3FAuthor%0A)

I want to buy a dx too, but like this fellow I'm worried it can't display all
the free textbooks out there.

~~~
berrow
I have quite a number of those too. Some of the PDF's display better than
others. The problem ones have the text bunched in one area and one artifact (a
'cut' mark) in the whitespace area. This stops the DX from zooming up to just
the non-whitespace area. This happens in about 20% of the free pdf books. Most
of the time it is still quite readable by rotating to horizontal mode.

I have about 150 textbooks on mine and I don't need to lug a laptop around
anymore just to read pdf books. I love this thing.

There will be a few PDFs (badly made ones) that just won't show the font large
enough. If you need 100%, stick to your other options.

------
tocomment
Did you try it?

